# P2 classic history?



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

I recently bought a 2013 P2. Seeing as how the frame is 7 years old, was just curious if Cervelo made any changes to the frame during that time (other than paint schemes)? Tried searching but couldn't find anything


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Try the wayback machine...

Prototypes


----------

